# Thinking of separation



## nostalgia (Jan 6, 2010)

i am new to this post and need some help..... i have been married for 18yrs to someone i was not inlove with and still dont love, . we have two kids.before i meet my husband, i was inlove and still inlove someone else. through many other problem i am now thinking of a separation not for the person but because im not happy and have not been for years.... i do not know where to start. :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

what has kept you in that marriage 18 years is a long time to be married to someone you claim to not love, Why?
The other love has just been some kind of fantasy all these years? 
Why if all this is true would you stay so long?
Maybe you don't know what you want or you would have made a decision. when you think of your life without your husband what happens, Joy, saddness?
Maybe it's finally time to figure out how deep your feelings are for your men and make a decision, 
good luck


----------



## LovingMother (Jan 6, 2010)

As you might have seen, I too am thinking of divorce - after 19 years and two children, though for some different reasons. I am clearly unhappy except with my kids (probably a burden to them!); listless at home and work. At one point I thought I was still in love with a previous man and went as far as to find him, only to find that he was VERY different. That cured that fantasy! But I also found that I'm still unhappy. 

When is divorce the right choice?


----------

